# Favourite magic item



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats your favourite magic item, could be for any reason, fluff, game affect, cost.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Banner of butchery, just so orky


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Drog's Dead 'Ard Armour was great, it actually let you have a survivable Warboss. Of course now they took it out of the general Orc list and only Grimgor can 'ave it.

The Sword of Sigismund is also nice and scary.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Now that's a hard question... I really don't know.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

griffon standard or runefang


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the Master Rune of Steel, preferrably on a suit of gromril armor.

No hits on you over S5 count as being over S5.

That's nice.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Jaguar Charm...Saurus hero outcharging a chariot, yes please...and bye bye chariot.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

warrior-of-hope said:


> Banner of butchery, just so orky


Me too.

Pete Haines once described it as "the disturbingly-named Banner of Butchery" and as far as I'm concerned anything that freaks out Pete Haines is a powerful magic item indeed.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

money no object? Banner of the Lady (negates enemy rank bonus). hands down.

on a budget? Birthsword of Carcassone (+1S, reroll successful armour saves) or the grail shield (rider and monstrous mount get 4+ward)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

dunno if its still in the game as i don't have the army book but van horstsmens speculum was fun to use.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Got to be the Banner of Valour, for an Empire unit to not have to worry about Panic (especially Greatswords with your General) is priceless.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Hail of doom arrow, hands down

Turned so many battles for me its a must take.

3d6 S4 magic arrows at wood elf lord balistic skill?

Hell yes. Can't remember how many points it is now, prob 25. Used to be 15 i think at one point. - Best devastation vs points easily.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Book of Hoeth. "You've got how many dispel scrolls? Really? Oh look, a double. To bad." Lovely.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

If I could figure out how to make my Lord survive missile fire, it would be the Null Stone. All those tasty magic items on the opponent's Lord suddenly useless? YES PLEASE!

Since that does not work as well as I would like, I am working on a character killer using the Talisman of Saphery.


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

Wollapah's one hit wundah. Surprise that goblin is a monster!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

maxtangent said:


> If I could figure out how to make my Lord survive missile fire, it would be the Null Stone. All those tasty magic items on the opponent's Lord suddenly useless? YES PLEASE!
> 
> Since that does not work as well as I would like, I am working on a character killer using the Talisman of Saphery.


Talisman of Saphery and Forlaith's Robe is a funny combo. You then challenge your opponent's lord who now cannot hurt you.

This doesn't work if your opponent had a champion in his unit.

I quite like the good old war banner really. It always finds a place in my lists.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

for my ogres i always put runemaw on an irongut unit that my tyrant acompanies the ultimate anti vauls unmaking for my empire van horstmans speculum on my engineer


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ooh, tough call...
For facing basic troops its got to be the Bane shield. Chaos lord on a barded chaos steed and with the Bane shield. 1+ armour save and for every armour save you pass in CC the enemy takes a St 4 hit. handy against all sorts of foes.

EDIT: Considering the number of character battles me and my friends have, Shaga's Screaming Sword is fun.

+1 strength and attack per enemy hero/lord within 6''?

The record has been and extra 16 strength and attack. Thats just tasty.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

Bow of Loren hehe, cause it goes on my alter highborn, (bow of loren, biar sheath, alter kindred, starfire/ arcane arrows)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

For high elfs book of hoeth rearly good for a magic army like elfs. For batonnia banner of the lady, makes you all most certain that you will brake the unit you charge


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sword of Kings. Gotta love Archaon, combined with Orange Fire, you're on a roll.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

van horstums speculam or the laurels of victory and an runefang combo


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

The Lizardmen Magic item 'Piranha Blade' - it doubles the amount of wounds you do, only costs 35pts, and makes a great combo with 'Bane Head' - which doubles the amount of wounds the character does on one specifically nominated enemy character, and at only 15pts, I can give it to a Scar-Veteran. And on Average, my Scar Veteran will do one wound against an enemy character, which then gets mutilpied by 4, and kills all those 3-wound Lords :so_happy::laugh::victory:


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

40K magical..?

HOLY HAND GRENA...! eh... em.... Holy orb of Antioch.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Got to be Morbads best basha, a dirt cheap and awesome magic weapon. 15pts and adds 1 to three characteristics! To have a O&G army without one of these in is just plain wrong, just like having small numbers. It doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If we are talking the item that goes in all my armies then its sword of battle, There is very little choice in chaos dwarves, all the ogre weapons give extra strength even though ogres strength is already high its their weapon skill and ld that sucks and its attacks that stop your ogres running away and it usually makes an appearance somewhere in my empire force.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

book of arkhan for me
my army at 1250 can cast vanhels danse like 4 times a turna dn always strike first 
YAY FAST UNDEAD


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Warp stone stars. they are brilliant. multiple strength 5 shots that cause mulitiple wounds. kills almost anything left on its own


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

This may be a strange one but the warbanner +1 combat res is very useful.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 26, 2008)

van horstums speculam hands down. On my hottie wizard lordess. Nothing better then watching a ogre tyrant getting his butt handed to him by a dainty empire noble lady with a hand mirror.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is banner of the lady, helps me smash units hand over fist


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I played a game today and the black gem of gnar won it for me my unit of 10 wolf riders charged a dragon lord in the flank (thanks to the banner of slaverys reroll) stopped the dragon from fighting and won the combat then caught the dragon and had 2 fleeing units run into them and die


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

4th/5th Edition Obsidian Amulete. Makes the most expensive and powerful mage in the game no better than the cheapest, weakest pauper in the game. I loved taking down '5th' level High Elf mages with that piece of kit when playing a fairly magic-stunted Bret list back in '94/95.


----------

